# My Army.ca Friends



## military granny (26 Feb 2007)

As of March 31 my son will no longer be a member of the Canadian Military. He has decided not to resign, for many reasons that I will not go into here. So I am going to try to wean myself away from the military forums that I have come to depend on. I guess I am one of the many thousands of people that are addicted to this great site. You all have helped me not only to understand the military better but also to get through some very hellish times. Thank you all for everything. I will still pop in from time to time but after the end of March it wont be the first thing I do every morning. 

Thanks Army.ca friends.


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Feb 2007)

Granny, it's too bad about your son not resigning, but everyone has their own paths to follow.

It was always a pleasure to speak with you online, and to meet you in Edmonton.

Take care of yourself, and best of luck to your son.

Des


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Feb 2007)

military granny said:
			
		

> As of March 31 my son will no longer be a member of the Canadian Military. He has decided not to resign, for many reasons that I will not go into here. So I am going to try to wean myself away from the military forums that I have come to depend on. I guess I am one of the many thousands of people that are addicted to this great site. You all have helped me not only to understand the military better but also to get through some very hellish times. Thank you all for everything. I will still pop in from time to time but after the end of March it wont be the first thing I do every morning.
> 
> Thanks Army.ca friends.



Sorry to hear that MG I wish him the best. 

MG don't forget to stop in from time to time for some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and there will be a seat for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad the Army.ca community could help you.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Feb 2007)

Sorry to hear that you're leaving Granny. As Sapper said, stop in every once and a while. Cheers.


----------



## Franko (26 Feb 2007)

Granny,

You're always welcome here. Drop by anytime.

Regards


----------



## Pea (26 Feb 2007)

Granny, you've been a great friend to me ever since we met back in the summer for the joyous ribbon tieing for the returning troops. Thank you for being there for me over this past deployment, and all the other times too. Don't be a stranger, and don't forget I am always up for a coffee, or night out when needed! Best wishes to "your boy".  

Kelita


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Feb 2007)

Its to bad your leaving MG, but your are always welcome back  :cheers:


----------



## geo (26 Feb 2007)

Granny,

From all of us to "all of you" it's been nice to know you
remember that there will always be a chair for you besides the fireplace and a fresh cup of tea ready and waiting

Best wishes

CHIMO!


----------



## gaspasser (26 Feb 2007)

Sorry to hear that we are about to lose another brother from our little band and his very supportive mom. 
"May the Path come up to meet you and the sun shine always."


----------



## niner domestic (26 Feb 2007)

MG, best of luck to your son.  I do hope you continue to visit the site, and if you need a kid in the military to feel that you can, I'll lend you my kid or son-in-law.  I shall miss your posts.


----------



## proudnurse (26 Feb 2007)

Granny, All the best to you, your son and your family. I am glad to have had the opportunity to get to know you here well. I will miss you very much also!

Rebecca


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Feb 2007)

Guys, Granny said she wouldn't be coming here as often, not leaving entirely!

Granny, it was great having you arrive here and not only gain support yourself, but to feed back to our community here as well.  Although less frequesnt, I certainly look forward to your visits and continued fellowship here at Army.ca.  I wish all the best to your son, and please thank him for his service to this great country of ours!  

G2G


----------



## camochick (26 Feb 2007)

Granny, you rock, keep in touch and best of luck to your son. Take care!


----------



## beach_bum (26 Feb 2007)

Granny, it's always been a pleasure talking to you and I'll look forward to your visits here even if they aren't as frequent.  Best of luck to your son in his new life.


----------

